# Searing Torch Attachment for Sous Vide



## pushok2018 (Nov 28, 2019)

I was not sure which section of this forum this should belong: 
I just found on Amazon this searing torch attachment for Souse Vide which I never saw before. I am just wondering if anyone on this forum has any experience with this attachment. It's current price is $24.8 which is much cheaper then Searzall bu I am not sure if it's worth buying it...


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 28, 2019)

It says it only works with a Bernzomatic 8000 and one other blowtorch, both of which cost $40-$45 from Amazon. If you don't already have one of those you're looking at around $70 total. I got this one from Harbor Freight, $20 and does a great job searing for sous vide or lighting up the coals in my SQ36. Oh, I've never experienced any "torch taste, sounds like marketing BS to me. RAY


----------



## zwiller (Nov 28, 2019)

Went down that rabbit hole the last few days.  TONS of options now including a crowdfunded gun shaped torch like the HF.   Take a look at some YT videos for help.  There's TONS.  What blew my mind was how long it takes to get the results with the small things AND they are no where as dark as I want.  It's pretty funny to me is how light handed people are searing.  I am gonna rip it.  Take a look at a few Peter Lugers pics.  Brown and some BLACK.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks, sawhorseray! I do have Bernzomatic 8000 and it's doing pretty good job to sear my stakes but I am looking for an improvement!!!  I was considering buying Searzall but the price bites.... THat's why I paid my attentions on this new, cheaper adapter.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2019)

I have a searzall & the weedburner works a lot better, but you can use the searzall in the house. You would not want to sear a steak with a weedburner in the house. The unit your looking at looks kinda like a gimmick idea to spread the flame out a bit. 
Al


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks, Al! I know that searzall works well... Maybe I will have to bit the bullet and get searzall...


----------

